# Headlight Beam Deflectors (Foreign Touring)



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Although we've toured away for four consecutive years (tugging and motorhoming) I've never yet been able to use the deflectors for more than one year as either the "sticky" side has been u/s or the deflectors are in such poor condition that they're useless.

So i've paid out about twenty five quid over the last four years for these damned things-and I haven't even driven one kilometre in the dark!

So- those of you who travel across the water two or three times a year- what do you use? Any recommendations please for an "enduring Deflector" ?

Ta


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Headlights*

Hi

I can think of two ideas

1) "Yellow" paint on stuff - is it still available and legal?

2) Plastic headlight covers with a deflector stuck on.

Rusky n Ozzer


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I use black insulation tape.

Probably illegal, but at least it shows willing


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Do not use black insulating tape if you have the plastic headlamp covers! The heat from the bulbs cannot escape and you will end up with lines?cracks in your headlamp when you remove the tape. It has just happened to me! Far better to buy the headlamp guards which just clip over the headlamp. I believe for Peugeot they are about £40


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Telbell

The easy solution is to use headlamp protectors with built-in beam deflectors from:
http://www.formula4.co.uk/van/van_headlamp_protectors.htm

They also offer at least 10% discount to MHF subscibers - see subscriber discounts. I have some and they're decent quality at a discounted price.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

THanks all
To Gaspode:- are the "Continental Adapters" easily re-useable ?
Otherwise it seems you're no better off. ...or do you just use the protectors (with the adapters stuck on) when travelling abroad??


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Given the cost of a replacement headlamp assembly if hit by a stone I've decided to leave my headlamp protectors in place. I've peeled off and thrown away the black plastic pieces supplied but the protector has markers to show where the beam should be blanked off. So next time I go abroad its a few moments work to tape the affected parts over using black gaffer tape. Not only that but thanks to MHF I got a discount on the protectors as well.


Regards Frank


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

THanks Frank- looks like that'll be the way I go. Presumably you just put your MHF subscriber no in when ordering on line??


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Don't answer that- just found it on the relevant page :roll:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I have 2 sets of those plastic light covers, one for europe with the reflective stuff already on and another set for the UK


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Maybe its just me but i don't recall seeing any foreign drivers using these when they come here  .
What do hgv's and coaches do?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*coach headlights*

Hi

What did I do with the coach headlights when overseas? Well it was a very complicated, thought provoking situation. Nothing. Zero. Zilch.

I am going to telephone Plaxton's (coach manufacturer) today and ask them if there is something within the "build stage" that takes care of foreign use.

I certainly am not familiar with a "flick switch" on anything like a Bova, VanHool, Irizar or anything else.

I shall report back.

Rapide561


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Bertha. A bit pricet to get two praps but in the long run think of all the time you save cutting up pieces of sticky stuff. I'll consider that.

Re the other point about what foreign drivers do: I think we Brits seem to be the only gullible ones who try and do something to avoid dazzling other drivers.... I read somewhere that you're supposed to have deflectors even tho you have no intention of driving in darkness


----------

